# A/V Set up



## RJDII (Jan 27, 2006)

I had my 811 hooked up to my stereo system with some A/V cables.
I could mute the TV and get the sound from the stereo. It is an older
stereo around 1993. Can I do this with the 211? I tried tonight but 
it would come thru the stereo and not the TV? I don't want to 
keep changing the cables if I don't have to? Is there an adapter?

Thanks


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

No need for an adapter, just hook everything up.


----------

